# Lathe table wheels



## Janger (Mar 30, 2019)

I bought some wheels for my lathe table from caster land. I just called them and said I had a 500lb table  and needed some wheels. They said you should buy these ones and     I said well ok. $25 for a 3” wheel that’s nuts John. BUT! They are great! This is now the easiest and best rolling tool in the shop by far despite being pretty heavy. Also the wheels lock in both dimensions with these locking teeth and gear setup. What I’m trying to say is the wheel locks as usual but the vertical axle also locks.  So the table is surprisingly stable when the locks are engaged. Best money I’ve spent in a while. Part # CCEP3125UNSPBTB


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 30, 2019)

Great mod!


----------



## PeterT (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice wheels. Are the black levers the lock? What do you mean they lock in both dimensions? Like you can lock them to roll only in its set orientation & also lock them from rolling entirely?


----------



## Janger (Mar 31, 2019)

So the black wheel lock lever locks the wheel from rolling as usual. But also the red highlighted teeth lock the wheel from rotating around the yellow highlighted axis. Parallel to the table leg. Those teeth engage at the same time as the wheel lock - clever mechanism. So the table is much steadier as the wheels can’t shift around.


----------



## Janger (Mar 31, 2019)

So this style of wheel is apparently called Total Lock and they seem to have lots of different sizes etc on their web site.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 31, 2019)

Glad you showed this, smart design.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice. Casterland is great. That guys knows his stuff. Love that store.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 2, 2019)

Janger said:


> So the black wheel lock lever locks the wheel from rolling as usual. But also the red highlighted teeth lock the wheel from rotating around the yellow highlighted axis. Parallel to the table leg. Those teeth engage at the same time as the wheel lock - clever mechanism. So the table is much steadier as the wheels can’t shift around.



My mobile hobby lathe bench built September of 2007 sits on a similar set-up using six (180 lb load) rubber casters with the 4 end casters locking out all movement.

Great minds think alike! Bill


----------



## Overkill19 (May 15, 2019)

Casterland!!! Wow who knew.., thx I will be shopping there. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (May 15, 2019)

They have similar locking casters at Princess Auto as well.  Can't speak to the load rating however.  I have used several 4" ones and a set of 5" for various mobile stands in my garage.


----------

